# Congrats to Tony Morelli for winning K45 in Kentucky



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Tony shot 55 up. Awesome score for known 45 class.

Tony a good member here always willing to help others. 

Congrats Tony

Like it Okies win!:thumbs_up

DB


----------



## keyman (Mar 22, 2003)

Way to Go Tony!!! That is awesome shooting. You deserve the win with the work you put into it.


----------



## cory2011 (Aug 14, 2011)

Congrats Tony. Cory from Floodcity


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

55up what a score!!!!!
Unreal shooting right there


----------



## Hoyt301 (Jul 24, 2003)

Congrats Tony!
Great shooting!


----------



## nickel shooter5 (Dec 26, 2009)

I had the pleasure of shooting with tony this weekend and he scored 55 up as quiet as u can. Didn't go after to many 14's just tore up the 12's. .great shooting by a great guy


----------



## bow-legged (Nov 26, 2002)

Congrats Tony!


----------



## mr.300 (May 15, 2012)

thats some good shooting for sure. but imo if any person shoots that high then they should move up to the next class.


----------



## bowtexan (Oct 26, 2010)

mr.300 said:


> thats some good shooting for sure. but imo if any person shoots that high then they should move up to the next class.


That's as high as it gets in the known classes. Awesome shooting!!!!


----------



## hfranz (Dec 1, 2009)

Tony is driving and talking to me wondering if I'm on here talking about how big his head is right now. No I'm not talking about his swollen head!! Kidding!! 
Great shooting buddy


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

Yep......spectacular shooting!!! Congrats!!


----------



## LCA (Apr 20, 2009)

bowtexan said:


> That's as high as it gets in the known classes. Awesome shooting!!!!


I thought they had a known 50??


----------



## ABTABB (Apr 4, 2007)

mr.300 said:


> thats some good shooting for sure. but imo if any person shoots that high then they should move up to the next class.


There are rules in place for that.. 
When He wins out, He will move..
Great Shooting Tony, Congrats.!


----------



## jimb (Feb 17, 2003)

They do have a known 50. Can't remember who won k50 but Daniel Matthews came in second and Dave Cousins in 3rd.


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

that is a sick score! congratulations!!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

mr.300 said:


> thats some good shooting for sure. but imo if any person shoots that high then they should move up to the next class.


ASA rules are written very specifically and move up rules are there for this reason. Not like he shoots this kind of score all the time.
He a great day and it a shame someone would make a comment like this. Who are you to judge another archer on what class he should be shooting without knowing his skills? Tony in the right class and will move up eventually.
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

bowtexan said:


> That's as high as it gets in the known classes. Awesome shooting!!!!


There is a known 50 class and Tony will be moving up eventually. Last time I asked him he will be moving up to unmarked distance class.
DB


----------



## maineyotekiller (Oct 1, 2005)

I thought he had a valid point. Apparently the ASA agrees with his opinion as they have "those rules" already in place. Why do you you have to jump on him about it? He didn't come across as being rude or insulting to me. I stunk up the K45 class this weekend and have to admit that I was thinking the same thing when I heard the top three scores. I find the class to be challenging and my scores reflect it (Heath McDonald, if you want to look them up)....And do we really need to go down the "Shame on you" road? Get off your horse man!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

maineyotekiller said:


> I thought he had a valid point. Apparently the ASA agrees with his opinion as they have "those rules" already in place. Why do you you have to jump on him about it? He didn't come across as being rude or insulting to me. I stunk up the K45 class this weekend and have to admit that I was thinking the same thing when I heard the top three scores. I find the class to be challenging and my scores reflect it (Heath McDonald, if you want to look them up)....And do we really need to go down the "Shame on you" road? Get off your horse man!


Next time you shoot a good score. Ill darn sure make sure to point out your in the wrong class. Been shooting Pro am for 20 plus years and not once have I ever come told anyone who beat me there shooting in the wrong class. I state my opionion here and it not any high horse. Known distance and on any day archers have a good day. It sad when someone cant just be happy for someone win. I know the rules of ASA and if you want me to post them for you. Ill gladly do that so you know and arent upset you got beat. Knowing Tony personaly he doesnt cheat and doesnt sandbag like your trying to say. He will move up when rules state he needs to. Others have shot this class that are friends of mine and moved up according to the rules.

DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

maineyotekiller said:


> I thought he had a valid point. Apparently the ASA agrees with his opinion as they have "those rules" already in place. Why do you you have to jump on him about it? He didn't come across as being rude or insulting to me. I stunk up the K45 class this weekend and have to admit that I was thinking the same thing when I heard the top three scores. I find the class to be challenging and my scores reflect it (Heath McDonald, if you want to look them up)....And do we really need to go down the "Shame on you" road? Get off your horse man!


Rules so you know them.
Rules
Any amateur eligible to compete in Open A or lower may compete in the Known 45 class. Anyone in Known 45 who had at least two top-ten finishes, and earned over $600.00 in their last year of Pro/Am competition must compete in

Realize this Tony has only won one state qaulifer in my state and we shoot more than most states. He working his butt trying to get better as the year goes and it seems to be working. He will move up and will follow the rules to the Tee.
Shame on you! Take your loss and live with it. We all do! Practice more and get better like we all do. 
DB


----------



## maineyotekiller (Oct 1, 2005)

So, I said he's a sandbagger and a cheat? You certainly are full of information! Anything else I'm thinking or saying that you should let me know about? 
I'm not upset about getting beat, I'm 43 years old and my sun set a long time ago. I watched my two young-uns do their best in the Eagle classes this weekend and I had a blast!. I'm not there to win (although I would like to shoot target 19 again), I'm there to enjoy my children, the sport of archery and love meeting new people and pass it on.
In all your infinite wisdom, can you tell me my opinion of you sir?

I'm done with this thread. Please enjoy bashing me and insulting me some more. Nobody cares! You need another hobby!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

maineyotekiller said:


> So, I said he's a sandbagger and a cheat? You certainly are full of information! Anything else I'm thinking or saying that you should let me know about?
> I'm not upset about getting beat, I'm 43 years old and my sun set a long time ago. I watched my two young-uns do their best in the Eagle classes this weekend and I had a blast!. I'm not there to win (although I would like to shoot target 19 again), I'm there to enjoy my children, the sport of archery and love meeting new people and pass it on.
> In all your infinite wisdom, can you tell me my opinion of you sir?
> 
> I'm done with this thread. Please enjoy bashing me and insulting me some more. Nobody cares! You need another hobby!


Im 54 years old and make no excuses and would be the first one to congradulate you on your win or your son. Ask anyone in my state if I see or know of someone sandbagging and shouldnt belong in a class. Im the first to mention it, you guys dont even know this archer. Been supporting archery for many years. This is my hobby. You come tell me to get off a high horse when someone trying to hijack a thread that was meant to congradulate someone who worked his butt off and finally wins. Understand often times at pro ams guys get in zone and win. Be happy for them and not questioning what class they should be shooting. Most here came and congradulated Tony on a fine win like it should be. I didnt see that in your posts. 
DB


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

congrats Tony!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Here a picture of Tony at are first ASA Ok. Qaulifier this year. He shot five down on know distance. I remember him saying he got allot of things to work out. You wont find a nicer guy than Tony. Been a pleasure to get know him. He the kind of guy you want to be around. Be the first to congradulate anyone who beats him. Would help anyone. 

He had a really good tournament but Im sure it didnt come easy


----------



## WhitBri (Jan 30, 2007)

Congrats Tony. Seems him and DB are always the first to answer this newbies 3d questions honestly with good knowledgable comments. Good to see hard work paying off


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tagmaster10 (Jan 26, 2011)

Way to go Tony! I know how hard you have worked to get here and I for one am very happy for you. Now, don't let that head get too big or I will have to go shopping for a giant hat for you.


----------



## bowtexan (Oct 26, 2010)

Daniel Boone said:


> There is a known 50 class and Tony will be moving up eventually. Last time I asked him he will be moving up to unmarked distance class.
> DB


Yeah sorry I thought it said k50. Didn't think before I spoke. Either way it was a heck of a score.


----------



## hfranz (Dec 1, 2009)

It is really sad to see shooters ripping a guy for shooting great! There were more then 1 - 2 targets over forty. Yesterday played in the mid to upper 30s with shadows. Today the high side played up hill with unlevel footing, the low side played slightly down hill with shadows. Its really funny how you soar losers call it easy?? Had a bunch of top shooters not score well for it to be easy!!??
Why do you guys want to kick people out so quick, if you want it easy then shoot in your backyard where you can tell yourself "I'm good"!! Shut up and get better!! Shut up and shoot!!


----------



## tagmaster10 (Jan 26, 2011)

Right on Heath! I don't worry about what someone who doesn't know any of us sais on here. You, DB and myself know what a great person Tony is and how hard he has worked towards getting this win. Now it's time for you to get yours.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

tagmaster10 said:


> Right on Heath! I don't worry about what someone who doesn't know any of us sais on here. You, DB and myself know what a great person Tony is and how hard he has worked towards getting this win. Now it's time for you to get yours.



No one ever calls me a sandbagger! LOL
DB


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

Is he shooting a bowtech


----------



## jimb (Feb 17, 2003)

.

I think Tony shot great, I was on the same course and I couldn't shoot that score with orange dots on the 12's and 14's. Great shooting Tony.


----------



## redfish (Jul 13, 2005)

55 up is an incredible score in any class, congratulations.


----------



## nickel shooter5 (Dec 26, 2009)

Yes he is shooting a bowtech... with a awesome pink string... lol


----------



## mr.300 (May 15, 2012)

Daniel Boone said:


> ASA rules are written very specifically and move up rules are there for this reason. Not like he shoots this kind of score all the time.
> He a great day and it a shame someone would make a comment like this. Who are you to judge another archer on what class he should be shooting without knowing his skills? Tony in the right class and will move up eventually.
> DB



i just knew someone would get all uptight. everyone is here to express their (opinion) and thats mine. i gave the man a compliment and you guys act like i come on here to bash him. i only expressed my opinion . sorry you cant handle that. oh and by the way, i know what the asa rules state. I've shot the asa shoots for a while now.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

All I can say is Congrats Tony great shooting .


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

mr.300 said:


> i just knew someone would get all uptight. everyone is here to express their (opinion) and thats mine. i gave the man a compliment and you guys act like i come on here to bash him. i only expressed my opinion . sorry you cant handle that. oh and by the way, i know what the asa rules state.


So if i archer goes out and has very good day he should not be in that class on a short course according to several in the class according to your standards? Sometimes guys speak before knowing the facts. What class do you shoot? maybe others should judge you. Ever had a really good day shooting? We al have them. Tony buddy Chris Kubat who shoots open C beat all the pros and semi pros one day at my local club, should he moved to pro class? It happens! Im assuming when he didnt even shoot even on state level you feel he should move up as well. Person wins his first ever pro am and is judged. Quess that my opionion.

Tony shooting in the correct class. Even though you dissagree with ASA rules.
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

mr.300 said:


> i just knew someone would get all uptight. everyone is here to express their (opinion) and thats mine. i gave the man a compliment and you guys act like i come on here to bash him. i only expressed my opinion . sorry you cant handle that. oh and by the way, i know what the asa rules state. I've shot the asa shoots for a while now.


Sense you so informed about the rules of ASA.

You know Matt Varnes won ever open B class shoot one year. 
Dan Mcarthey won ever open C class shoot in his first years.

Others have done the same winning by big margins over the rivals in the class. I dont remember ever seeing someone mention they shouldnt shoot that class.

I do remember us all congradulating those guys as well. 

So in your mind if someone good they shouldnt shoot the class ASA considers them to be in by the rules. Other words a archer cant shoot amatuer first if he shoots a good score and wins. 
DB


----------



## mr.300 (May 15, 2012)

Daniel Boone said:


> Sense you so informed about the rules of ASA.
> 
> You know Matt Varnes won ever open B class shoot one year.
> Dan Mcarthey won ever open C class shoot in his first years.
> ...


DB now youre getting defensive. i gave him a compliment and will say it again, that is definately some fine shooting i know i cant even begin to come close to that. all i can say is yes he is within the rules but his shooting was so good that it made it look kind of funny on himself in a way. cause he posted such a high score. thats all i was getting at. maybe i should have put it that way. but either way quit being so darn sensitive about everyone's opinion if its not the same as youres.

and im not a pro at the rules all i have to do is go to their site.
http://www.asaarchery.com/ip/

Its that easy


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

It was a LONG trip back to OK last night and I'm still tired and catching up on some Monday morning work but wanted to respond to a few of these.

First off, thank you for the congratulations but the 15 minutes of fame that comes with a win is too many for me! I hope the Glory to God lasts longer.

Regarding the courses, class, etc; 

I do feel that the courses were shorter than average but probably not as much as has been said. I honestly feel that the courses were tougher than we shot in TX and LA this year though. What made the courses challenging was primarily lighting. The terrain wasn't drastic but there was enough to make "chip shots" not seem so easy. 

Over the 2 days, I shot at a total of 9-14's. I hit 7 of them, one miss was an 8 off a good-old-fashioned bad shot, the other was a 5 that I really felt was a good shot. I shot one other 8 and I suppose that would leave me hitting 17-12's. Off the top of my head, there were at least 7-8 more 14's that were well within "my range" and conditions with the exception of very dark targets. Let me tell you, it is hard to pass a 14 on a 23 yard Russian (twice!) or a 30 yard Ibex. But, I played safe and lived on the 12 connector. 

As has been said, this tournament pushed me over the threshold for moving out. This is standard issue for K45 and many other classes. The faces of the winners in most ASA classes change every year because the bar is set pretty low to "win out". In the case of K45, it is $600 total winnings/year AND 2 Top 10's. Under their rule, I'm allowed to finish out the year in K45 and I will do so. I have not decided where to go from here. When I competed in the 90's, I was very competitive and was a strong yardage judger. I took around 13 years off from competitive archery to go to school, start life/career/family......and do some much needed "growing up." When I started back last year, I reluctantly entered K45 at a couple local shoots and then shot my first "big one" at the Classic last year. The choice was so that I could redevelop my shot and the other needed skills (mental game, course management, target knowledge) without worrying about yardage. Guess what, I found out that I really like the Known yardage game......

Don't kid yourself into thinking I'm the dominant shooter there (or some kind of sandbagger).....or that my score is something spectacular. This was a hard-earned win and my first big one since 1996 Bedford IBO in YMR. It isn't uncommon for the winners in this class to break 50 up. There is a whole cast-and-crew of guys in K45 who can flat put an arrow where they want it. If I want another win, I'll have to work at least as hard as I did for this one and play the game at least as well. 

Once again, thank you for the support and congrats!

Tony Morelli


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

nickel shooter5 said:


> Yes he is shooting a bowtech... with a awesome pink string... lol


ABE!!!!!!! You're my new best friend!


And to confirm, yes, unfortunately, I shot a Bowtech for this one. But, fortunately, it did have an awesome neon pink string and cable set built by Jeremy Jarrett. 

That string has points built into it!


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Congrats Tony!

Personally, I spent 2 days of grinning and shaking my head. :embara:First day I shot 2 bad shots for 8's and made a HUGE mental error shooting the wrong "spot" on the 24.5 yard leopard for a 5. The second day was one of those days where all you can do is laugh and move on. The very thing that makes Known distance 3D so much fun and at times frustrating, missing the 12 and 14 all day by .5" or less and yet only shoot two 8's (less than .5" misses going after 14's). Being my first ASA K45 I felt pretty good about my outing. I knew afterward it would take 44 up or better to win. 

I learned I really need to have my short yardage marks spot on as those few targets cost me too many points. I wasn't planning on going to Metropolis or the Classic but now I'm wanting to give it another go!

I really enjoyed shooting with Cody Clark, Bruce Thompson, Jerry Kemp, Bobby and Jacob. Good guys, good competition, good fun and no regrets.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Thanks @ kstigall........

If you shot with Jerry, we were in a group right beside each other. I talked with him often and he's always seemed like a great guy. I wish I could've met you officially.....its nice to be able to put a face with an AT username!

This course definitely had more short targets. This is only my fourth Pro-Am since starting back but in all of them til now, there was a target each day that was under 20 yards and normally 2-3 more under 30. I think I remember 2 around 14-15 yards at the Classic last year so you are correct......you definitely want confidence in those short yardage marks. 

I feel like most of the time, our courses usually average around 38 yards. This one was probably more like 34?


----------



## HokieArcher (Mar 13, 2009)

Good shooting Tony, at least one of the pink stringed bows caught fire this weekend!! 

I find it funny that soon as somebody wins many think they are sandbagging, lots of jealousy on here. Take a look back at some of the other known 45 scores, takes a really good number to win this extremely competitive class. Tony stepped up to the plate and knocked it out.

Quite an accomplishment if you come off the course being the winner!!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

tmorelli said:


> It was a LONG trip back to OK last night and I'm still tired and catching up on some Monday morning work but wanted to respond to a few of these.
> 
> First off, thank you for the congratulations but the 15 minutes of fame that comes with a win is too many for me! I hope the Glory to God lasts longer.
> 
> ...


Good thing there a few more Oklahoma Qaulifiers/state and these okies here in the state will bring back to earth here. LOL It enjoyable watching you get better this year. Chad said you had him worried in Paris and putting the pressure on. Having good shooters here in the state only makes you work and practice more. Very proud of your win. Those pro ams wins are earned. 

Something tells me it wont be your last one. Made us proud here in Oklahoma.
DB


----------



## Tallcatt (Jul 27, 2003)

Congratulations Tony !!! Great Shooting !!!

Mike & Tracy Smith


----------



## shootist (Aug 28, 2003)

Tony,

Congratulations! You shot a very impressive round and you should be very proud. When I talked with you Sunday morning, you said you wanted to come off the range and feel like you squeezed every point available off the course. I'm just wondering, did you get them all Sunday?

Awesome round, awesome win!

I'm very happy for you. It is nice to see hard work pay off and I doubt anybody has worked harder than you have.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

shootist said:


> When I talked with you Sunday morning, you said you wanted to come off the range and feel like you squeezed every point available off the course. I'm just wondering, did you get them all Sunday?


Thanks Darin!

That honestly was more of a wish for the future than a plan for the moment.....if that makes sense. I didn't take a lot of risk Sunday so there were quite a few "gettable" 14's that I didn't shoot at. I did shoot two early in the round and then went conservative through the longer targets. Picked up a couple twelves shooting at connectors on those and then just stuck with the twelves when the range got shorter. 

So, no, I didn't get them all and I left that round with plenty of lessons learned and a to-do list for practice.


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

congrats on the win tony, I dont know ya but thats ok too


----------



## scepterman30x (Oct 22, 2007)

Daniel Boone said:


> ASA rules are written very specifically and move up rules are there for this reason. Not like he shoots this kind of score all the time.
> He a great day and it a shame someone would make a comment like this. Who are you to judge another archer on what class he should be shooting without knowing his skills? Tony in the right class and will move up eventually.
> DB


Ditto...well said.


----------



## DanielMatthews (May 12, 2011)

Congrats on some great shooting! No matter what distances u r having to shoot from it is still a task to post a high score. I really hope that u continue to shoot in the known distance even next year. K-50 has a great group of guys and from the looks of ur "sandbagging score" you will fit right in! Chuckle chuckle DB that was a joke! 

Congrats again!


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

Daniel Matthews I might be in K50 next shoot


----------



## FPSupply (Jan 23, 2010)

That is some great shooting Tony. I shot that course as well. Lighting was tough Sunday. On one target, we had a small shadow clearly marking the 14, and as I got to the stake to shoot, it moved between the time I glassed it, and drew to shoot. Regardless of yardage, lighting, terrain, or any other factors, that is a great score. There were a lot of great shooters out there. It was my first time shooting this class, and I had a great time, and also learned much from the more experienced shooters. Finished 6th, and I am quite proud. Not a complaint in the world when looking at the top of the leaderboard. Lots of great scores. Once again, great job Tony.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

FPSupply said:


> That is some great shooting Tony. I shot that course as well. Lighting was tough Sunday. On one target, we had a small shadow clearly marking the 14, and as I got to the stake to shoot, it moved between the time I glassed it, and drew to shoot. Regardless of yardage, lighting, terrain, or any other factors, that is a great score. There were a lot of great shooters out there. It was my first time shooting this class, and I had a great time, and also learned much from the more experienced shooters. Finished 6th, and I am quite proud. Not a complaint in the world when looking at the top of the leaderboard. Lots of great scores. Once again, great job Tony.


I actually thought the lighting and course was harder on Saturday. But, "been there, done that" on the the leafy shadows........ and those are one of the things that weigh against a target as I'm evaluating risk/strategy/aggression, etc because I've been burned badly by them too. There are a few targets that stick out in my mind exactly like you describe from this weekend and I'm pretty sure I went conservative on all of them.

K45 has no shortage of solid shooters and for you to come up and get 6th on your first run definitely shows promise. 6th at the Classic last year is how I started in K45 and I hope its a shorter path to your first K45 win! I have to admit I really wanted and hoped to get rolling earlier this year but I won't devalue the lessons I've relearned and learned. Not shooting GA allowed me the time between TX and KY to work on some things that have made a big difference for me. I have a few things on my to-do list that are going to get some dedicated practice time before IL too.

Thanks again for all the congratulations (@ FPSupply and the others above him).


----------

